# carving with power tools



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

Mostly I use a Dremel with the flexible shaft with a few 1/8 and 3/32 " bits. Other tools I use are a 1 x 42" belt, disk sander, a Grizzly G 1071 9" oscillating spindle sander and a Dremel multi-max 6300 sander.
No carving knives for my fingers are too old for them IMG_20220923_174523315 finished two.jpg







r them....


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

I forgot to add the Dewalt scroll saw is credited with cutting this carving out!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Fine work, halfacre. There are many ways to remove wood from a carving blank. That's what carving is. When you get all the extraneous stuff carved away, there's your carving! Some of us may choose the quiet and contemplativeness of hand tools, but there's nothing "noble" about it.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree with Phil - it doesn't matter if you use a knife only, knives and gouges, Dremel/Foredom/WeCheer/etc. You are still carving. I use bandsaw, handsaw, coping saw to make a cutout which I can then carve.

Claude


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I would use my Dremel more if I could get results like that. I’ve been carving into end grain cherry for the last two weeks. Ive just now unlocked the secret to my success all down hill from here.
Good Luck


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

halfacre said:


> I forgot to add the Dewalt scroll saw is credited with cutting this carving out!


This carved clock is about 15 inches both directions


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

Unknowncraftsman said:


> I would use my Dremel more if I could get results like that. I’ve been carving into end grain cherry for the last two weeks. Ive just now unlocked the secret to my success all down hill from here.
> Good Luck


How about a photo
Halfacre


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Sure thing here’s three pics of the knobs. They are for a 12 drawer chest for my wife. I have ten more to go. My discovery was to add tried and true varnish oil after they are turned and marked. This makes a sharp v gouge cut even better.


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks John for the pics. Yes, that is a very small area and a person can't get excited and rush things


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Jess that's an amazing piece!! The classic shape of the acanthus leaves is timeless, so you have a nice contrast there..
Chainsaws, chisels, axes, gouges, dremels are just all pencils heading to the same results in hands of the master.
Outstanding craftsmanship!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I no longer do much carving, but I still have a "Mastercarver" tool. Much like a Foredom. Works like a miniature jack hammer with gouges attached. Much quicker and easier than using a mallet and gouges like I did for years.


----------



## halfacre (Apr 4, 2011)

John Smith, I use to live in Lubbock and went to high school in Ropes with a guy named John Smith


----------



## Le Sportif (25 d ago)

l start sculpting 5 years ago with good qualities gouges and knifes but my wrist were hurting to much. I am in the seventy and work with my hand all my life. Arthritis is present in fingers and wrist. So know l use electrical and air tools like Foredom, Master carver micro pro and others. Since l use all kind of wood, soft and hard, l use many kind of tools. Know that l am used to those tools, l would’nt change. It is much faster. Of course, if you don’t have the proper space it’s a problem. Those tools will make dust In addition to the sanders and more noise.
Le Sportif


----------

